# Harley plans for ebike



## tahoebeau (May 11, 2014)

https://electrek.co/2018/07/30/harley-davidson-is-expanding-its-ev-team/


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I thought this was an interesting perspective from the motorcylist world.

https://www.motorcyclistonline.com/new-harley-davidson-electric-concepts#page-2


----------



## ninjichor (Jul 12, 2018)

Well, this is one of the innovations I was looking forward to: getting away from seat tubes. Was hoping they'd retain some function to get the seat out of the way when not seated; doesn't have to drop, can fold and retract forward, though I like how tucked it looks like on a trials motorcycle (see Toni Bou). When it comes to pedaling for extended periods of time, and accommodating freedom of movement for mtb, seat height adjustment is crucial.

These concepts don't look promising though. I think MTB brands will appeal to MTBers more, as they'll pay more attention to ride feel considering CoG and what not. I'd give up on range, if it mean that the battery pack was formed in a compact way that helped optimize weight balance. I think Bull's Dual Core system is intriguing, utilizing the width of the downtube's profile to have 2 smaller battery packs side-by-side. Batteries don't need to be straight and rigid, do they? Got all that space between the BB and the front wheel to use. Solid state batteries might change things...


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Harley dudes pedaling? Hmmm


----------

